# Cheapest bulk buy chicken breasts?



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

I currently buy 1kg bags of frozen chicken breasts from Tesco for £3.49 a bag. That's the cheapest iv'e found but does anyone have any recommendations where to get it any cheaper?

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

try your local sunday market, always pick up a good deal there.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Usually get mine at Bookers, price varies but always a good deal in bulk.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Erm I alway buy the 3 packs for a 10'ner at adsa. Amounts to 1.4kg for £10.

If you buy frozen you can get nearly 3 times that from tesco? How's that? Is the meat of same quality just frozen rather than fresh??

I just freeze the buggers when I get in anyway


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

We have a local meat market but they have been done numerous times.

Think I might try them again


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah i just get mine in tesco too for £3.49

i think its good value


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

And all this time i've been payin through the ahole for fresh chicken to freeze when i should have just bought it frozen for cheaper in the first place lol


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Supermarket chicken is sh1t. I get mine from the local farm shop 5kg for £20 you get about 23-25 chicken breasts

To give you an idea of them if you buy 4 out of the supermarkets that's the equivalent to 2 from this farm

Same as supermarket meat is sh1t as well


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Farmfoods £10 for 3kg of frozen breasts, tried the Tesco ones but the Farmfood chicken seems to taste better. Happy shopping!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I go to a chinese cash and carry near me £17.50 for 5 kg's


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

chickens chicken


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> chickens chicken


Not really mate when the supermarket ones are filled with water.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I find Booker or Makro do a good price and quality. Usually about 20quid per 5kg but once they had them for 9quid per5 kg. I was like kid in a sweet shop


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i used to get mine from asda , looks like the farmer fed them on d-bol , cause the amount of water that comes out of them when cooked is a joke , get mine now from my local market 1kg for £5 , no bones no fat and no water just pure chicken fillets


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My mate who owned my old gym once showed me an advertisement he kept. It was from some trade mag for the butchers organisation...

It said " why sell meat when you can sell water" and it was an injection system for bulking chickens weights up.....

It was OLD but l have no doubt it still goes on.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Perhaps my local meat market is a good shout then.


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Think I'll visit some butchers tomorrow, see what sort of prices they can do for me. A bit put off the frozen supermarket ones after all the water they pump into them. Cash and carry down the road too.

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

about 39 quid for 10kg at meat market in london halal my dad used to own restarunt club that how i now about the place


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

"with added water and glucose for succulence" WTF


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I go to a chinese cash and carry near me £17.50 for 5 kg's


Are you sure that's chicken your getting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bmc said:


> Are you sure that's chicken your getting


Who cares mate !

Its good stuff !


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

bmc said:


> Supermarket chicken is sh1t. I get mine from the local farm shop 5kg for £20 you get about 23-25 chicken breasts
> 
> To give you an idea of them if you buy 4 out of the supermarkets that's the equivalent to 2 from this farm
> 
> Same as supermarket meat is sh1t as well


I'm the same buy my meat from the local butchers and it barely has any water in it unlike the supermarket chicken. I pay £21.99 for 5kgs which I'm sure will come down eventually because I've not been going there for long. I wouldn't touch most supermarket meat, I'd pay not to eat meat that's not been injected with preservative salt water


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

This threads 3 years old... It's just some guy spamming his musclefood code.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

miller669 said:


> Farmfoods £10 for 3kg of frozen breasts, tried the Tesco ones but the Farmfood chicken seems to taste better. Happy shopping!


I found that with the farm foods meats, always seem to be nicer than the equivalent supermarket stuff. The king prawns (3pks for £12 i think) are amazing!


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Galtonator said:


> I find Booker or Makro do a good price and quality. Usually about 20quid per 5kg but once they had them for 9quid per5 kg. I was like kid in a sweet shop


How do you get a card for these places. Seem like gold dust.


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> I found that with the farm foods meats, always seem to be nicer than the equivalent supermarket stuff. The king prawns (3pks for £12 i think) are amazing!


Certain professions can join. Civil Service, Public Services, self employed etc.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> How do you get a card for these places. Seem like gold dust.


You need to run a business or know someone who runs a business. Don't know how well they check.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

look for the local Asian shop or chinese store that halal based or sumint. all the fresh stuff is cheap as hell, remember getting 10kg for like £36 quid. not 10/10 trim, but a good 8-8.5


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Makro 10 kg for forty quid


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Costco. Can't remember how much but it's NICE.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Standard price as any non-chain butchers is between £20-£25 per 5kg... but if you become a regular customer, get to know them and become chummy the price drops or you can get stuff like marinades or meat rubs thrown in for free.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does everyone always want cheapest, you get what you pay for (within reason). The amount of muppets I see with insurance they meercatted for 'cheapest' isn't worth the paper its written on, makes me lol. People with car insurance that doesn't include commuting and they drive everyday to work in it. Home insurance for £10-15 that stipulates someone is in the house all day yet they work 9-5.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bookers next time,£20 for 5 kay geez and they do frozen too,not sure if cheaper.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Bookers basics chicken is good, 5kg for £19.99!! Pretty cheap and the fillets are huge and they don't produce any water when cooking which is pretty good, I don't like frozen chicken so haven't looked at their frozen chicken although their frozen steak is mega cheap about 30 sir loins for about £40


----------



## LM90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there any quality difference in a butchers chicken breast and a frozen one that is a fraction of the price?

If it comes from the same thing origionally surely its ok?

Even still I've had some really rubbery chicken from a frozen bag before, I generally don't like that "ready meal" feel/taste and as such opt for dearer outlets, much to the displeasure of my wallet.

Also, are butchers shops generally cheaper? I was always lead to believe your local butcher will "do you a good deal" but last time I went to a butchers shop it was very expensive, but to give it credit it was much tastier, especially the beef products.


----------



## WakefieldMatt (Jan 20, 2014)

musclefood.com?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Musclefood is the best tasting chicken, I have ever tasted


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

Just bought 5kgs for £16 from my local halal butcher. The things were massive so he sliced them into fillets for me.


----------

